# Depoe Bay bridge



## Oregon Artist (Dec 6, 2013)

Here are a couple of the bridge at Depoe Bay


----------



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

I've seen the bridges - very good implementation!

Ernst


----------



## Oregon Artist (Dec 6, 2013)

ErnstG said:


> I've seen the bridges - very good implementation!
> 
> Ernst


Thank you,Ernst. Coming from as an accomplished artist as you is gratifying.


----------



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Oregon Artist said:


> Coming from as an accomplished artist as you is gratifying.


Thank you, thank you, not too many laurels!

Ernst


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Nicely done! I love the water reflections in the 2nd one. 
They are awesome!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Beautiful Oregon. Your work is always amazing.


----------

